# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi tết ở đâu - Di choi tet o dau

## thietht

Nên *đi chơi tết ở đâu*? Dường như là câu hỏi thường trực của rất nhiều người đang suy nghĩ những địa điểm chơi tết cùng người thân yêu và bạn bè. Dưới đây là 1 vài gợi ý cho bạn.

*Đi chơi sớm ở 3 vườn hoa tuyệt đẹp tại Hà Nội*

Sau những ngày đông ảm đạm, cái nắng của mùa xuân cùng những cơn mưa phùn nhẹ là điều kiện thuận lợi để cây cối đâm chồi, muôn hoa khoe sắc. Hãy cùng chúng tôi điểm danh những vườn hoa đẹp quen thuộc - những địa điểm chụp ảnh lý tưởng tại Hà Nội nhé.

*Vườn hoa đào và hoa ngũ sắc ở Nhật Tân*

Chỉ còn chưa đầy 1 tháng nữa là tới Tết Nguyên Đán. Thời gian này cũng là lúc vườn đào Nhật Tân vươn mình thức giấc sau những ngủ ngày đông dài. Khi những mầm non đâm chồi nảy lộc, những cành đào trổ tán đầy sức xuân, làng đào vốn trơ trụi, khẳng khiu những ngày đông giá nay như được khoác lên mình màu áo mới, màu hồng tươi trẻ của những nụ hoa chúm chím nở.


Ngay từ bây giờ,  các bạn đã có thể đến vườn đào để sắm cho mình những bức hình đẹp đón xuân sang. Đa phần các chủ vườn ở đây khá dễ tính và cho phép chụp miễn phí. Tuy nhiên cũng có những vườn thu phí chụp ảnh là 20.000 đồng/người. Vì vậy, bạn vẫn nên tham khảo trước ý kiến của các chủ vườn nhé.

Bên cạnh những gốc đào truyền thống, một số chủ vườn tại Nhật Tân cũng rất nhanh nhẹn khi trồng xen giữa những gốc đào muôn vàn loài hoa ngắn ngày: từ bách nhật, cúc họa mi tới hoa cải, hướng dương tạo nên một khung cảnh lãng mạn, một khung cảnh thiên nhiên tươi mới, hiện đại ngay giữa lòng Thủ đô, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho những ai muốn chụp những khung hình đẹp, không gò bó.


Ngoài ra, khi đến đây, bạn còn có thể lựa chọn cho mình những góc chụp mới lạ cạnh chiếc xích đu, trên xe đạp và chiếc ghế ngồi, hay tạo dáng đứng cạnh bờ rào trắng, đẹp không kém những khuôn hình bạn thường thấy trong những bức ảnh chụp ở nước ngoài.

Phí  chụp ảnh dao động từ 15.000 đồng – 25.000 đồng/người hoặc 500.000 đồng/nhóm. Vào những dịp cao điểm như hiện nay, vườn hoa đông như trảy hội.

*Con đường hoa ban ở Lăng Bác*

Là một địa điểm chụp ảnh độc đáo nhất ở thủ đô Hà Nội bởi nó chỉ đẹp khi xuân đến, và hoa chỉ nở vào dịp cuối xuân. Người ta tìm đến với đường hoa một phần vì tò mò với cái tên Hoa ban, một phần nhiều hơn là bị mê mẩn bởi cái sắc tím miên man, hoang hoải của vùng núi rừng Tây Bắc trải dài.

Nổi bật lên giữa những không gian xanh ngắt, thâm trầm cổ kính của phố Hoàng Diệu, Phan Đình Phùng, Hùng Vương là một màu tím hồng rạo rực. Một con đường hoa đầy thơ mộng và lãng mạn, thu hút biết bao du khách tới đây ghi lại khoảnh khắc đẹp giữa hoa và người.






Trước kia, hoa ban có nhiều nhất ở đường Bắc Sơn, đối diện Lăng Bác, nhưng hiện con đường này đang sửa chữa, nên bạn có thể tìm thấy hàng hoa ban đẹp tương tự tại đường Thanh Niên, đoạn gần vườn hoa Lý Tự Trọng và một diện tích nhỏ ven hồ Gươm.

*Vườn hoa cải ven sông*

Không “đặc sản” như hoa sữa, cũng không thanh tao như hoa loa kèn nhưng hoa cải vẫn được người Hà Nội, đặc biệt là giới trẻ nhắc đến như một phần không thể thiếu được của mùa hoa chốn kinh thành xưa. Cải là loài hoa của nhà nông, mộc mạc, bình dị nhưng lại cuốn hút người ta một cách lạ kỳ và đầy mê hoặc.




Ngày nay, những vườn hoa cải mênh mông ven đê Thanh Trì hay ngoại thành Gia Lâm là những địa chỉ chụp ảnh quen thuộc mà du khách tìm đến. Hoa cải nở sớm và bền, từ đầu tháng 11 tới tháng 3 hàng năm, cải vàng luôn chào đón bạn. Giá vào vườn chụp ảnh: từ 15.000 – 20.000 đồng/người và từ 150.000 – 170.000 đồng/đôi chụp ảnh cưới.

----------


## hantt.163

*Đi du xuân chợ tết Quý Ty 2013-Đến khu vực tượng đài Lý Thái Tổ (khu vực  Hồ Gươm) những ngày đầu năm mới, người dân sẽ có được các sản phẩm ưng ý  đến từ các làng nghề truyền thống Hà Nội.*


      Nhiều người tranh thủ đầu xuân năm mới đi sắm đồ, coi như lộc đầu xuân năm mới.


 Ông đồ bày bút nghiên vẽ thư pháp, không ít người đi xin chữ cầu mong may mắn.


      Làng nghề rèn Đa Sỹ nức tiếng Hà Thành với đủ loại dao kéo.


      Một số người cao tuổi lại chọn gốm Giang Cao, Bát Tràng...


     Những sản phẩm tinh tế được trưng bày ở nhiều khu vực trong hội xuân.
          Nếu ai có nhu cầu mua sẽ có các nghệ nhân chỉ dẫn.




Được nung nóng với nhiệt độ 1.300 độ C, gốm Bát Tràng là một trong những thương hiệu tinh hoa gốm Việt đình đám.


  Làng nghề sơn mài Hạ Thái, Duyên Thái (Thường Tín).


Những sản phẩm bắt mắt, thích hợp là món quá tặng đầu xuân.


Hội xuân là một trong những sự kiện hàng năm của TP Hà Nội với sự tham gia của nhiều chi hội làng nghề.


Trẻ em thích thú với tò he Xuân La.


  Vẽ tranh bằng xi măng của làng nghề Đồng Bụt, Quốc Oai.


 Trang sơn mài trên chất liệu gỗ của làng nghề sơn mài Hạ Thái.


 Tác phẩm Bát tiên quá hải của làng gốm Bát Tràng.(infonet)

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Tết này đi trốn rét ở Quy Nhơn*

*Du lịch Quy Nhơn (Bình Định) đã khá phát triển những năm gần đây nhờ các chuyến bay thẳng của Vietnam Airlines từ Hà Nội và TP HCM.

Vào dịp Tết nguyên đán, khi Hà Nội quá lạnh, TP HCM lại quá nóng, các địa điểm du lịch khác như Mũi Né, Phú Quốc... đã quá tải, hãy tới Quy Nhơn để thay đổi không khí. Ở đây có những bãi biển trải dài tuyệt đẹp, đồ ăn ngon, rẻ, nhiều danh thắng và đặc biệt là thời tiết rất dễ chịu.*



Toàn cảnh thành phố Quy Nhơn với đường biển tuyệt đẹp.
*Những điểm đến của riêng Quy Nhơn*

Thành phố Quy Nhơn với đường biển dài chạy ôm quanh thành phố tuyệt đẹp tạo thành hình bán nguyệt duyên dáng, nước xanh trong và rất vắng người. Đến thành phố, bạn có thể tắm biển ngay ở những bãi gần trung tâm mà không phải đi xa.

Tháp Chăm Bánh Ít nằm ngoài quốc lộ 1, trên đường rẽ vào huyện Tuy Phước để vào thành phố. Cụm tháp có tuổi đời gần 1.000 năm này là một trong những dấu tích còn sót lại của lịch sử Chămpa.

Tháp Đôi nằm gần thành phố Quy Nhơn, nơi đã được tu bổ cải tạo thành một trong những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn của thành phố.

Đầm Thị Nại và cây cầu vượt biển lớn nhất cả nước nối thành phố Quy Nhơn với bán đảo Phương Mai (khu kinh tế Nhơn Hội).



Tháp Bánh Ít, một trong những tháp Chăm còn lại tại tỉnh Bình Định.
Ghềnh Ráng tiên sa và khu mộ Hàn Mặc Tử nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Quy Nhơn khoảng 3 km về hướng đông nam. Ghềnh Ráng trải dài dọc bờ biển trong xanh, từ đây có thể nhìn thấy thành phố Quy Nhơn. Nơi đây có bãi Đá Trứng với vô số hòn đá tròn nhẵn như trứng chim khổng lồ, Bãi tắm Hoàng Hậu (Hoàng hậu Nam Phương từng đến tắm ở đây). Mộ nhà thơ Hàn Mặc Tử nằm trên đồi Thi Nhân và Lầu Bảo Đại (một nhà nghỉ ba tầng, mặt hướng ra biển, đã bị phá hủy trong chiến tranh).

Sát Ghềnh Ráng là các Bãi Dại, Bãi Bàng, Bãi Xép, Bãi Rạng (nằm trên quốc lộ 1D)… Trong các bãi này có bãi chỉ là những khu đá sát biển được người dân dựng lều trại để làm nơi ăn uống, có bãi là những bãi biển nhỏ xinh xắn, vừa làm nơi tắm biển, vừa có quán hàng cho khách nghỉ ngơi vui chơi cả ngày. Vào những ngày cuối tuần hay nghỉ lễ, người dân Quy Nhơn thường chạy xe ra đây vui chơi cả ngày.



Ghềnh Ráng tiên sa.
*Những món ngon tuyệt cú mèo*

Cua Huỳnh đế xuất hiện nhiều nhất vào mùa xuân (khoảng từ tháng 12 đến tháng 3 âm lịch) và chỉ có nhiều ở vùng biển Sa Huỳnh (Quảng Ngãi), Quy Nhơn (Bình Định), Tuy Phong (Bình Thuận)... Đó là những vùng biển có đáy cát vàng và nguồn nước sạch, trong xanh - là nơi lý tưởng cho cua Huỳnh đế phát triển.

Rượu Bàu Đá và Tré, hai món đặc sản trứ danh của người Bình Định.

Quy Nhơn được đánh giá là một trong những thành phố có nhiều hải sản tươi ngon nhất miền Nam Trung Bộ. Đển thưởng thức hải sản, hãy ghé vào một trong những quán bình dân trên đường Xuân Diệu kéo dài, nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều món ăn từ hải sản đến các loại bún và cả xôi nóng ngon lành, hấp dẫn mà lại hợp túi tiền



Cua Huỳnh đế, rượu Bàu Đá và Tré là những món bạn nên thử khi tới Quy Nhơn.
*Nghỉ ngơi*

Các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn 2 sao trong thành phố Quy Nhơn có giá dao động từ 150.000 đồng đến khoảng 500.000 đồng/phòng đôi. Nếu bạn muốn ở sát biển, hãy tìm đến các khách sạn, resort cuối đường Nguyễn Huệ như Sài Gòn - Quy Nhơn (4 sao) có giá từ 800.000 đồng tới khoảng 1 triệu đồng/phòng đôi. Còn nếu bạn muốn yên tĩnh và tiện nghi hơn hãy tìm vào các khách sạn gần đường Tây Sơn, An Dương Vương, Hàn Mặc Tử như Royal Resort Quy Nhơn (4 sao) có giá khoảng 1 triệu đồng/đêm; Seagull (4 sao) khoảng 800.000 đồng/đêm.

*Mua sắm*

Ngoài Metro và siêu thị Coop Mart giữa thành phố, Quy Nhơn không có siêu thị nhỏ khác. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng có thể ghé thăm chợ trung tâm để mua về nhiều đặc sản nơi đây.

*Phương tiện đi lại*

Hiện Vietnam Airlines đã khai thác chuyến bay thẳng với tần suất 2 chuyến một ngày (từ TP HCM) và một chuyến một ngày (từ Hà Nội). Sân bay chính Phù Cát cách thành phố Quy Nhơn khoảng 20 km.

Quy Nhơn cách Đà Nẵng gần 300 km, từ bến xe thành phố hàng ngày đều có nhiều chuyến xe khách đi và đến từ đây.

Bạn có thể thuê xe máy trong các khách sạn để tham quan Quy Nhơn, giá khoảng 120.000 đồng/ngày.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Thăm 'vườn thượng uyển' ở Nhật Tân*

*Các vườn hoa ở làng Nhật Tân, Tứ Liên (Hà Nội) bỗng biến thành công viên tự nhiên với nhiều đồ trang trí, đủ loại hoa màu sắc rực rỡ.* 



Một trong những khu 'vườn thượng uyển' tại làng hoa đào Nhật Tân (quận Tây Hồ) - nơi chỉ cách sông Hồng vài trăm mét. Những ngày cuối năm Nhâm Thìn, nơi đây luôn luôn đông đúc nam thanh nữ tú đổ về dạo chơi và tạo dáng chụp ảnh.



Nhưng để được vào vườn hoa, mỗi người phải trả phí 20.000 đồng cho chủ vườn.



Đào Nhật Tân chưa nở hoa nhưng nhà đầu tư vẫn đánh các loại cây từ nơi khác về trang trí nhằm tạo không khí xuân.



Nhiều người không khỏi ngỡ ngàng khi đi xuống vườn đào truyền thống lại thấy toàn 'công viên'.



Bác Lê Thị Hòa, người trồng hoa gần đó cho biết, dịch vụ ăn theo sở thích tạo dáng chụp ảnh này đã có từ năm trước nhưng năm nay quy mô ngày một lớn hơn. "Ước tính mỗi ngày chủ vườn thu về từ vài triệu đến cả chục triệu đồng từ việc tính tiền chụp ảnh theo đầu người", bác Hòa nói.



Các loại hoa được giới trẻ yêu thích đều có mặt trong vườn, nhưng khá nhiều trong số đó là hoa giả như hoa mai, mận, đào...



Vườn thượng uyển" có nhiều đạo cụ phục vụ chụp ảnh cho các đôi uyên ương. Mỗi ôtô chở đoàn chụp ảnh cưới phải trả 100.000 đồng.



Vườn hoa bách nhật, cánh bướm thu hút đông bạn trẻ.



Một góc vườn được tô điểm thêm bằng những cây hoa đào giả đỏ thắm.



Các cô dâu chú rể thích thú với vườn hoa cải vàng.



Những cây hoa giả cao vài mét được dựng bên ngôi nhà mái lá và các luống hoa sặc sỡ với lối đi đẹp mắt đã thu hút đông bạn trẻ tới vui chơi.

_theo yeudulich_

----------


## hantt.163

Chọn Huế làm nơi đón Xuân chơi Tết, du khách không nên bỏ qua những sự kiện thú vị, những địa danh giàu truyền thống sau đây.

*     Chợ hoa Tết từ sau ngày 23 tháng Chạp*

 

       Từ sau 23 tháng Chạp, người dân quanh vùng chở hoa bày bán dọc bờ bắc  sông Hương, công viên Nghinh Lương Đình, Trung tâm VHTT Tỉnh, phố đi bộ  Nguyễn Đình Chiểu. Đó là hoa huệ Nguyệt Biều, hoa cúc Bãi Dâu, thược  dược Phú Thượng, hoa mai Dương Xuân...
      Ở Phong Điền còn có chợ mai Xuân Điền Hòa và Hội Hoa Xuân. Tất cả tạo  nên một không gian Hoa rất riêng, rất đặc trưng cho xứ Huế. Khoảng chục  năm nay, đi dạo chợ Hoa đã trở thành một thói quen không thể thiếu đối  với người Huế và du khách đến Huế mỗi khi Tết về trên mảnh đất cố đô.

*     Chợ 30 Tết*

      Ngày 30 Tết, các gia đình ở Huế phải chuẩn bị cho mâm cơm cúng tất niên  ngày cuối năm, sắm sửa các mặt hàng bánh mứt, thực phẩm chuẩn bị cho  mấy ngày Tết nên lượng người đi mua sắm Tết tại các chợ đầu mối trên địa  bàn TP. Huế, các chợ vùng quê tăng gấp đôi, gấp ba ngày thường.
      Đến các chợ trong dịp này, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng những nét đặc  trưng của văn hóa Tết xứ Huế như tranh thờ làng Sình, hoa giấy Thanh  Tiên, bánh tét làng Chuồn…

*     Hát karaoke tối 30 Tết*

 
      Đón Giao thừa

       Tại Huế có 300 quán kraoke (TP. Huế là 90 quán). Vào những ngày cận  Tết, lượng khách đến với loại hình giải trí này tăng mạnh, nhất là các  bạn trẻ và các gia đình đoàn tụ dịp Tết. Du khách có thể rủ bạn bè,  người thân đến các quán karaoke trong các hẻm trên đường Lê Thánh Tôn,  Nguyễn Huệ (TP Huế)… để hát hò, vui chơi giải trí và chờ đón thời khắc  Giao thừa.

*Bắn pháo bông đêm Giao Thừa
*
    Đúng 0 giờ, 0 phút, 0 giây, pháo bông sẽ rực sáng trên bầu trời Đại  Nội, tạo nên một cảnh sắc vô cùng tráng lệ. Du khách có thể cùng hòa vào  dòng người dân xứ Huế để ngắm vẻ đẹp “có một không hai” trong năm này  và lưu giữ cho riêng mình những tấm hình, thước phim kỷ niệm đáng nhớ.

*     Lên chùa lễ Phật ngày mùng 1 Tết*
 


       Vào những ngày Tết, vạn vật đâm chồi nảy lộc, hoa nở rộ đủ sắc màu làm  cho những ngôi chùa Huế như chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh. Ngoài việc đi chùa  để cầu sức khỏe, may mắn và làm ăn thịnh vượng, du khách còn có thể tham  quan cảnh trí của chùa ngày xuân, thưởng thức trà bánh, xin chữ đầu  năm.
      Một số ngôi chùa du khách nên đến viếng thăm ở Huế ngày Tết là chùa  Thiên Mụ, chùa Từ Đàm, chùa Diệu Đế, chùa Huyền Không Sơn Thượng…

*     Xem đua ghe ngày mùng 2 Tết*

 

       Người Huế thường chọn ngày mùng 2 Tết để tổ chức cuộc đua ghe. Bấy giờ,  những chiếc ghe đủ màu sắc, từ các thôn làng tập hợp về một quãng sông  để tranh tài.
      Hai bên bờ sông, dân chúng tụ tập đông đúc, luôn miệng hò reo cổ vũ cho  đội nhà trong tiếng trống dồn dập, náo nức. Cuộc đua kéo dài từ sáng  cho đến tận xế chiều.
      Đua ghe là một trong những là trò giải trí lâu đời, có mặt ở Huế từ  buổi đầu người Việt theo chân các chúa Nguyễn vào Nam mở cõi. Đến xem  đua ghe, du khách có thể thụ hưởng thêm một nét văn hóa độc đáo của Huế  trong những ngày Tết Âm lịch.

*     Đi chơi chợ Gia Lạc ngày mùng 3 Tết*

 

       Chợ Xuân Gia Lạc Đây là một phiên chợ đặc biệt, chứa đựng nhiều nét đẹp  văn hóa, ứng xử của người dân Huế. Chợ mỗi năm chỉ họp đúng ba ngày  Tết.
      Người ta đến chợ không phải vì nhu cầu mua bán, mà vì thói quen, vì một  tập tục đẹp đã có từ lâu đời. Họ lấy vui, lấy việc cầu may làm chính  nên ai nấy đều ăn mặc chỉnh tề, sang trọng, đặc biệt là việc đi lại, nói  năng trao đổi với nhau đều ý tứ, lịch thiệp. Họ không tranh luận, không  to tiếng như các phiên chợ trong năm. Đó là tinh thần mong muốn sự hoà  đồng, tốt đẹp trong các mối quan hệ xã hội mỗi khi năm mới đến.

*     Nhiều lễ hội hấp dẫn cho đến rằm tháng Giêng*

 


       Lễ hội đu tiên ở Điền Hòa (huyện Phong Điền) Từ mùng 1 Tết cho đến rằm  tháng Giêng, ở Thừa Thiên - Huế có hàng loạt lễ hội như: lễ hội đu tiên ở  Điền Hòa (huyện Phong Điền) và thị trấn Sịa, xã Quảng Thọ (huyện Quảng  Điền); lễ hội cầu ngư ở thị trấn Lăng Cô (huyện Phú Lộc) và ở Thuận An  (huyện Phú Vang); hội vật làng Sình (huyện Phú Vang) và lễ hội vật làng  Thủ Lễ ở thị trấn Sịa; lễ hội đền Huyền Trân ở phường An Tây, TP Huế…

*     Thưởng thức ẩm thực ngày Tết xứ Huế*

 

      Bánh tét làng Chuồn Trong những ngày Tết, những khách sạn, nhà hàng ở  Huế đều có một hệ thống ẩm thực chay - mặn để du khách lựa chọn, tạo  điều kiện cho du khách đón một cái Tết Âm lịch đầm ấm như ở nhà.
      Mặn thì có bánh tét làng Chuồn, dưa món, giò heo bó, nem chả, hành  muối, kiệu chua… ngọt thì đủ loại mứt bánh: mứt gừng, mứt dừa, mứt khoai  lang, mứt bí đao, mứt hạt sen, mứt me, mứt cốc, mứt xoài, bánh in, bánh  thuẫn, bánh dẻo, bánh bó, chè xanh đánh, chè đông sương, chè khoai  tía...(yume)

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Lễ hội hoa xuân tại Sa Déc (Đồng Tháp)*

*Chương trình diễn ra từ ngày 5 đến 12/2 (tức ngày 25 tháng Chạp đến hết mùng 3 Tết). Lễ hội khai thác nét đẹp của làng hoa Sa Đéc, giá trị nghệ thuật truyền thống và tiềm năng phát triển kinh tế hai bên dòng Sa Giang.*

Với chủ đề “Sắc xuân bên dòng Sa Giang”, lễ hội lần đầu tiên được tổ chức tại thị xã Sa Đéc, tỉnh Đồng Tháp với nhiều chương trình văn hóa, nghệ thuật phong phú. Chương trình gồm các hoạt động hấp dẫn, thú vị sẽ được tổ chức thường niên, nhằm nâng tầm thương hiệu của làng hoa Sa Đéc, góp phần thúc đẩy phát triển du lịch và thu hút đầu tư tại thị xã này.



Các hoạt động lễ hội, chương trình văn hoá, nghệ thuật được đầu tư chuẩn bị bài bản và công phu từ vài tháng trước. Cụm tiểu cảnh Sen Đồng Tháp tại Lễ hội hoa Xuân Sa Đéc 2013.
Lễ hội hoa xuân năm nay tập tập trung hàng trăm loại hoa cảnh, cây cảnh đẹp của vùng đất bốn mùa hoa nở. Các loại hoa phong phú gồm: hồng, cúc mâm xôi, vạn thọ, mai dạ thảo, xương rồng vạn lý trường thành, hoa hồng thiên hương, hoa ngọc mai... Để có được những chậu hoa ưng ý, Ban tổ chức đã phải làm việc chặt chẽ với chủ các nhà vườn có uy tín và được chọn lựa gắt gao.



Hơn 1.000 chậu cúc mâm xôi sẽ được kết thành một giỏ hoa khổng lồ để đăng ký vào sách kỷ lục Việt Nam.
Đặc biệt, cúc mâm xôi được xem là loài hoa đặc trưng của xứ hoa Sa Đéc và đây cũng chính là sắc hoa chủ đạo được sử dụng tại lễ hội năm nay. Việc xác lập kỷ lục "Giỏ hoa tươi lớn nhất Việt Nam” được thực hiện bởi chính các nghệ nhân tài hoa tại Sa Đéc. Hơn 1.000 chậu hoa cúc mâm xôi sẽ được các nghệ nhân kết thành một giỏ hoa khổng lồ nhằm cầu chúc cho một năm mới đoàn kết, phát triển lớn mạnh.

Hội thi và triển lãm sinh vật cảnh của Hội sinh vật cảnh Sa Đéc cùng với sự tham gia của một số tỉnh khu vực Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long có thế mạnh về sinh vật cảnh. Đây cũng là cơ hội để các nghệ nhân làng nghề, các hộ nông dân, các doanh nghiệp về nông nghiệp nông thôn gặp gỡ, trao đổi kinh nghiệm, giới thiệu những sáng kiến trong lĩnh vực ngành nghề nông thôn.

Ngoài ra, Hội chợ thương mãi cũng được mở cửa từ 22 Tết với hơn 200 gian hàng tổng hợp phục vụ nhu cầu mua sắm cho bà con. Đặc biệt, chương trình nghệ thuật đón giao thừa xuân Quý Tỵ 2013 sẽ mang đến một không gian nghệ thuật đặc sắc, kết hợp giữa văn hóa truyền thống và hiện đại với sự góp mặt của các nghệ sĩ, ca sĩ, nhóm nhạc nổi tiếng như: NSƯT Hữu Quốc, NSƯT Thanh Kim Huệ, danh hài Trung Dân, danh hài Minh Nhí, ca sĩ Quốc Đại, Mai Quốc Việt, Thanh Duy Idol, nhóm FM…



Chương trình nghệ thuật đón giao thừa được dàn dựng công phu, độc đáo.
Từ mùng một đến hết mùng 3 Tết, lễ hội còn có những hoạt động hấp dẫn khác như: triển lãm tranh, thiếu nhi vẽ tranh, biểu diễn viết thư pháp, trò chơi dân gian, múa Lân, hội thi cắm hoa nghệ thuật, chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật hàng đêm… Tất cả sẽ đem đến cho bà con và khách du lịch không khí tưng bừng, vui vẻ của mùa lễ hội trong những ngày đầu xuân năm mới.

Chương trình do Ủy ban Nhân dân thị xã Sa Đéc phối hợp cùng Công ty Sự kiện và Truyền thông Say Cheese tổ chức thực hiện, với sự tài trợ của Công ty MTV xổ số kiến thiết tỉnh Đồng Tháp, Công ty TNHH xuất nhập khẩu thương mại Võ Thị Thu Hà, Công ty Cổ phần đầu tư Hưng Hưng Thịnh, Doanh nghiệp tư nhân Cỏ May… cùng nhiều doanh nghiệp khác trong và ngoài tỉnh.

_Theo Vnexpress_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Điểm du lịch cho xuân Quý Tỵ*

*Thử một lần tạm xa khói bụi thành thị để hòa nhập cùng khách thập phương đến Lạc Cảnh Đại Nam (tỉnh Bình Dương), du khách sẽ đón một cái Tết khác lạ, lý thú bên gia đình, bạn bè để có những kỷ niệm khó quên…*

“Xuân Quý Tỵ, Xuân hành hương” là chương trình đi về một miền tâm linh với những công trình kiến trúc văn hóa, tôn giáo quy mô giữa muôn trùng núi non và kỳ hoa dị thảo… Bạn sẽ được thưởng ngoạn những pho tượng rực rỡ ánh vàng, đền đài, công trình thờ phụng tôn nghiêm, quần thể núi non, song hồ nhân tạo lớn.


Đến Đại Nam còn để dâng nén hương gửi chút lòng thành đến tổ tiên và dòng họ trong Kim Điện - ngôi đền thiêng thờ tất cả các dòng họ Việt.

Bạn sẽ được đón tài lộc đầu năm mới cùng các vị thần tài: Phúc - Lộc - Thọ; được ở trong không gian gần gũi, yên ả với hệ thống dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp cùng 500 phòng khách sạn và biệt thự cao cấp…


Đặc biệt, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng quần thể muông thú nằm trong sách đỏ đa dạng, phong phú hoặc phiêu lưu trong vương quốc các trò vui chơi giải trí hiện đại. Liên tục trong những ngày Tết sẽ là màn biểu diễn Lân - Sư - Rồng của các đội múa lân nhà nghề, những chương trình ca nhạc, tạp kỹ, giải trí.

Ngoài ra, khi mua vé vào khu du lịch Đại Nam, du khách sẽ tham gia rút thăm trúng thưởng từ nay hết ngày 17/2 (tức mùng 8 Tết Nguyên Đán) với tổng trị giá giải thưởng lên đến hơn một tỷ 300 triệu đồng (Giải nhất: xe ôtô Toyota Camry 2.5 đời mới; giải nhì: xe ôtô Honda SH 150; giải ba: xe Vespa LX 125; giả tư: TV LCD SamSung 55 inch; giải 5: điện thoại di động iPhone 5 16 GB).


Chủ tịch hội đồng quản trị kiêm Tổng giám đốc Công ty cồ phần Đại Nam - ông Huỳnh Uy Dũng cho biết: “Từ rằm tháng giêng Xuân Quý Tỵ, Đại Nam sẽ miễn phí vé vào cổng vào các ngày rằm và mùng một hằng tháng. Từ ngày 5/5 Âm lịch, Đại Nam sẽ chính thức mở cửa miễn phí vào thăm Đền thờ Đại Nam”.

_Theo vnexpress_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*(Sài Gòn) Du xuân Suối Tiên – Thần Tiên hội tụ.*

*Đến Suối Tiên vào dịp Tết Nguyên đán Qúy Tỵ 2013, du khách có dịp hòa mình vào không khí nô nức trẩy hội mùa xuân.*


Với chủ đề “Du xuân Suối Tiên – Thần Tiên hội tụ”, từ ngày 10-2 đến ngày 19-2 (tức từ mùng 1 – mùng 10 tháng Giêng năm Qúy Tỵ), Du khách sẽ có dịp chiêm ngưỡng và ước nguyện với các vị thần tiên nhiều điều may mắn, an lành trong dịp năm mới.

Với mong muốn mang đến nhiều an lành may mắn cho du khách trong dịp năm mới, Suối Tiên tổ chức nhiều hoạt cảnh tái hiện lại hình ảnh những vị thần tiên gần gũi với văn hóa tín ngưỡng người Việt như: Phật Di Lặc, Thần Tài – Ông Địa, Tam đa Phúc Lộc Thọ, Bát Tiên, tứ linh: Long Lân Quy Phụng, ông Tơ Bà Nguyệt. Ngày đầu năm mới các vị thần tiên này cùng hội tụ tại Suối Tiên để mang đến đầy đủ nhất những điềm lành, những điều tốt đẹp cho tất cả du khách gần xa


Phật Di Lặc biểu trưng cho sự an lành, vui vẻ. Gặp đức phật Di Lặc vào dịp đầu năm du khách sẽ có dịp xả bỏ những ưu phiền trong năm cũ, trọn hưởng một năm mới nhiều an vui, hạnh phúc. Thần Tài – Ông Địa là 2 vị thần bảo vệ đất đai, nhà cửa giúp mọi người phát đạt. Một năm mới sẽ sung túc thuận lợi hơn khi du khách nhận được những lời chúc tài lộc của Thần Tài và ông Địa. Tam Đa Phúc - Lộc - Thọ cũng hội tụ tại Suối Tiên trong dịp năm mới để mang đến cho du khách tiền tài, sức khỏe, phúc lộc đầy đủ.. Bát Tiên mỗi vị có một quyền phép riêng được Ngọc Hoàng Thượng Đế giao nhiệm vụ trừ yêu diệt quái mang lại bình an cho con người. Tứ Linh với bốn linh vật Long – Lân – Quy – Phụng sẽ mang lại nhiều an lành may mắn. Ông Tơ – Bà Nguyệt với sổ tình yêu và những sơi chỉ hồng sẽ se duyên hạnh phúc cho nhiều lức đôi trong dịp năm mới. Tây Du Ký với các nhân vật Đường Tăng – Tôn Ngộ Không – Trư Bát Giới – Sa Tăng biểu trưng cho chính nghĩa sẽ chiến thắng mọi yêu ma, quỷ quái; sự hiền lành, lương thiện luôn được thần tiên phù hộ.





Công viên Du Lịch Văn Hóa Suối Tiên, 120 Xa Lộ Hà Nội, Phường Tân Phú, Quận 9, TP HCM
Hình ảnh các vị thần tiên được tái hiện qua 7 cụm hoạt cảnh lần đầu tiên xuất hiện trên khắp các cung đường lễ hội Suối Tiên và ban tặng cho du khách những lời chúc tài, lộc, may mắn, hạnh phúc.

Đặc biệt, nằm trong chuỗi hoạt động lễ hội mang chủ đề thần tiên, vào ngày mùng 9 tết, du khách đến Suối Tiên sẽ có dịp cùng tham gia lễ rước Ngũ Hành Thánh Mẫu Nương Nương Vi Hành Miền Đất Tứ Linh – các vị thánh mẫu là mẹ sinh dưỡng của muôn loài. Du khách sẽ được cùng cầu nguyện cho quốc thái dân an và nhiều điều may mắn cho gia đình.

Bên cạnh việc chiêm ngưỡng và ước nguyện những điều may mắn với các vị thần tiên, du khách còn được hòa vào không khí vô cùng náo nhiệt của các chương trình biểu diễn văn hóa nghệ thuật chào năm mới như: du khách còn được hòa vào không khí vô cùng náo nhiệt của các chương trình biểu diễn văn hóa nghệ thuật chào năm mới như: show diễu hành Ngọc Ngà Châu Báu Thần Tiên Hội, show diễn sân khấu hóa truyền thuyết Sơn Tinh, Thủy Tinh, chương trình văn nghệ tổng hợp mừng xuân diễn ra liên tục nhiều xuất trong ngày.


Các công trình giải trí nổi bật như: Biển Tiên Đồng Ngọc Nữ, biểu diễn Cá Heo và Sư Tử Biển, Lâu Đài Tuyết, Tàu Lượn Siêu Tốc, Xe Vượt Địa Hình, Long Mạch Thủy Dược Tiên, Bắn Súng Sơn, Phụng Hoàng Cung, phim 4D…. cùng hơn 150 công trình giải trí ấn tượng khác đang sẵn sàng phục vụ du khách

*Một chuyến du xuân thật nhiều thú vị đang chờ bạn tại Du Lịch Văn Hóa Suối Tiên.*

_Theo info_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Chương trình giải trí ngày tết cả Khắp cả nước*

*Ca nhạc và hài kịch tại Hà Nội*

Táo cười đón xuân là chương trình hài kịch diễn ra tối 15/02 tại Cung văn hóa hữu nghị Việt - Xô, do các nghệ sĩ Đoàn kịch II - Nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ thực hiện. Các nghệ sĩ tham gia chương trình: MC Xuân Bắc, NSƯT Chí Trung, Sĩ Tiến, Anh Tuấn, Quỳnh Dương, Tuấn Anh, Thanh Bình…

Lắng nghe mùa xuân về, chương trình ca nhạc - hài kịch diễn ra lúc 20 giờ tối 17/02 tại Cung văn hóa hữu nghị Việt - Xô. Diva Hà Trần sẽ gặp lại khán giả Hà Nội cùng với diva Thanh Lam, ca sĩ Tùng Dương và Quang Dũng. Không gian âm nhạc rộn ràng các ca khúc mùa xuân, những bản tình ca của Đoàn Chuẩn - Từ Linh, Hoàng Quý, Trịnh Công Sơn, Dương Thụ, Đức Trí, Ngọc Châu… Nhóm hài của NSƯT Chí Trung cũng sẽ góp mặt trong chương trình



Một tiết mục trong chương trình Mùa xuân sắc môi em hồng
Mùa xuân sắc môi em hồng là chương trình ca nhạc - hài kịch sẽ diễn ra tối 15/02 tại Nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ. Những khúc ca mùa xuân và những vũ điệu sôi động được các nghệ sĩ của nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ như Lưu Thiên Hương, Ánh Tuyết, Hoài Phương, NSƯT Hải Yến, Thùy Dương, Anh Tuấn, Hoàng Nga… và dàn diễn viên múa gửi tới khán giả.

Đoàn kịch I và Đoàn kịch II của nhà hát với những gương mặt như Anh Tuấn, Nguyệt Hằng, Thanh Bình, Thu Hương, Anh Thơ, Duy Anh, Thanh Tú… sẽ mang đến các tiểu phẩm hài mang chủ đề phê phán những thói tật xấu và tệ nạn xã hội trong đời sống: Ghen ngược, Du lịch thông sinh thái, Bà mẹ họ Hứa…

Trình diễn âm nhạc truyền thống, chương trình diễn ra chiều thứ hai hằng tuần từ nay đến ngày 28.2, tại Bảo tàng Phụ nữ Việt Nam, được thực hiện với mục đích bảo tồn và phát huy những giá trị văn hóa phi vật thể của Việt Nam. Khán giả được lắng nghe nhiều thể loại âm nhạc truyền thống như xẩm, hát chèo, hát văn, trình diễn đàn bầu, sáo…

*8 điểm bắn pháo hoa tại Tp.HCM*

Tp.HCM tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tại 8 điểm, gồm một điểm tầm cao và 7 điểm tầm thấp. Từ 0 giờ đến 0 giờ 15 ngày 10/02, điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm cao sẽ diễn ra tại đầu đường hầm Thủ Thiêm (đường hầm sông Sài Gòn, P.Thủ Thiêm, Q.2).

Cùng thời điểm trên, 7 điểm khác sẽ bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp gồm: công viên Lịch sử - Văn hóa dân tộc (P.Long Bình, Q.9), Đền tưởng niệm liệt sĩ Bến Dược (H.Củ Chi), công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen (Q.11), công viên Văn hóa Gò Vấp, sân bóng đá H.Cần Giờ, Khu tưởng niệm liệt sĩ Ngã Ba Giồng (H.Hóc Môn) và Khu di tích Lịch sử Láng Le - Bàu Cò (H.Bình Chánh).

*Tụ điểm ca nhạc*

Sân khấu 126: Chương trình ca múa nhạc mừng xuân Quý Tỵ chủ đề Xuân họp mặt sẽ diễn ra vào 19 giờ 50 từ ngày 10.2 đến ngày 19.2 (tức từ mùng 1 đến 10 tết).

Sân khấu Trống Đồng: Mừng xuân với chương trình ca nhạc hài kịch diễn ra từ 19 giờ 30 đến 22 giờ 30 từ ngày 10 đến 15.2 (tức từ mùng 1 đến mùng 6 tết).

Nhà văn hóa Thanh niên: Chương trình ca nhạc tổng hợp Chào xuân lúc 19 giờ ngày 9.2 (tức 29 tết) tại sân 4A; ca nhạc Khúc ca xuân vào 20 giờ ngày 10.2 (tức mùng 1 tết) cũng tại sân 4A; 18 giờ ngày 11.2 (tức mùng 2 tết) giải cầu mây truyền thống; lúc 20 giờ ca nhạc tạp kỹ Mừng tết đến; 18 giờ ngày 12.2 (mùng 3) biểu diễn cờ người; chương trình Sắc màu tuổi trẻ chủ đề Xuân họp mặt lúc 20 giờ; 18 giờ và 20 giờ ngày 13.2 (mùng 4) giải cầu mây truyền thống tiếp tục và ca nhạc Nghệ sĩ chào xuân.



Ca sĩ Phương Thanh
Phòng trà Đồng Dao: Chương trình Thu Minh, Đức Tuấn (mùng 1), Tuấn Ngọc (mùng 2), Đoan Trang, Hà Anh Tuấn, Phương Linh (mùng 3), Quang Dũng (mùng 4), Đàm Vĩnh Hưng, Dương Triệu Vũ (mùng 5).

Tiếng Xưa: Đêm nhạc Ý Lan chủ đề Mùa xuân yêu em (mùng 1), đêm nhạc Từ Công Phụng với tiếng hát Mỹ Hạnh (mùng 2), NSƯT Hồng Vân, Lam Giang, Tòng Sơn, nhóm Đồng Xanh, Mây Lang Thang… (mùng 3, 4, 5).

Phòng trà Da Vàng: Ca nhạc hài kịch Xuân yêu thương (mùng 1); chương trình tổng hợp (mùng 2), Quang Hà, Hoài Lâm, Tố Như, nhóm hài Trung Dân, quái kiệt Mai Đình Tới… (mùng 3); cải lương phòng trà với live show Vũ Luân (mùng 4); đêm nhạc Hoa xuân ca (mùng 5).

Phòng trà Không Tên: Đàm Vĩnh Hưng, Lệ Quyên, Dương Triệu Vũ (mùng 1, 2), Minh Tuyết - Lệ Quyên (mùng 3), Quang Lê - Lệ Quyên (mùng 4).

Phòng trà We: Đêm nhạc Mộng chiều xuân với sự tham gia của các ca sĩ quen thuộc phòng trà (mùng 1 tết), mini show của Thu Minh (mùng 2), Đàm Vĩnh Hưng (mùng 3, 4); chương trình Xuân tình nhân (mùng 5).

*Kịch xiếc thú*

Từ mùng 1 đến mùng 8 Tết Quý Tỵ (tức 10/02 đến 17/02), đoàn xiếc thú Hồng Lộc đến từ thủ đô Hà Nội sẽ biểu diễn chương trình kịch xiếc Cuộc giải cứu kỳ diệu quy tụ 16 nghệ sĩ xiếc, ảo thuật cùng 12 loài thú tham dự như trăn, khỉ, chó, mèo, cá sấu, gấu… Mỗi ngày đoàn có hai suất diễn vào 16 giờ và 20 giờ tại Rạp xiếc Tp.HCM (tọa lạc trong công viên Gia Định, đường Hoàng Minh Giám, Q.Gò Vấp).


*Sân khấu kịch*

Nhà hát kịch sân khấu nhỏ Tp.HCM: Mùng 1: Hạnh phúc? Ở đâu?!.. (20 giờ 30); Mùng 2:  Hạnh phúc? Ở đâu?!.. (16 giờ 30), Nơi tình yêu bắt đầu (20 giờ 30); Mùng 3: Chia tay hoàng hôn (16 giờ 30), Hạnh phúc? Ở đâu?!.. (20 giờ 30).

Sân khấu kịch IDECAF: Mùng 1: Miêu nữ hí miêu gia (15 giờ, 17 giờ 30, 20 giờ 30); Mùng 2: Xóm vịt trời (15 giờ, 17 giờ 30, 20 giờ 30).

Nhà hát Bến Thành: Hồn bướm mơ điên (mùng 1, mùng 3: 17 giờ, 20 giờ 30), Hương tình (mùng 2, mùng 4: 17 giờ, 20 giờ 30).



Một cảnh trong vở Hồn bướm mơ điên
Sân khấu Trần Cao Vân: Mặt nạ bong bóng (mùng 1, mùng 3: 17 giờ, 20 giờ 30).

Kịch Phú Nhuận: Mùng 1: Số đào hoa (16 giờ), Trăng máu (18 giờ 15), Tôi là gay (20 giờ 30); Mùng 2: Số đào hoa (16 giờ), Cậu Tèo về nước (18 giờ 15), Tâm bệnh (20 giờ 30); Mùng 3: Số đỏ (16 giờ), Tâm bệnh (18 giờ 15), Trăng máu (20 giờ 30).

Super Bowl: Mùng 1: 2-4-6 (16 giờ), 3-5-7 (18 giờ 15), Người vợ ma (20 giờ 30); Mùng 2: 2-4-6 (16 giờ), 3-5-7 (18 giờ 15), Thứ sáu ngày 13 (20 giờ 30).

Sân khấu Hoàng Thái Thanh: Mùng 1: Tái sinh (16 giờ), 6 tháng, Anh và Em (20 giờ); Mùng 2: 6 tháng, Anh và Em (16 giờ), Tái sinh (20 giờ); Mùng 3: Tình nhân đến với tình nhân (16 giờ), 6 tháng, Anh và Em (20 giờ).

Nhà hát Thế Giới Trẻ: Mùng 1: Thần tiên cũng phát điên (17 giờ 30), Hợp đồng yêu đương (20 giờ 30); Mùng 2: Thần tiên cũng phát điên (14 giờ 30, 20 giờ 30), Hợp đồng yêu đương (17 giờ 30); Mùng 3: Bí mật nhà xác (14 giờ 30, 17 giờ 30), Thần tiên cũng phát điên (20 giờ 30).

*Hội tết miền Trung*

Đà Nẵng: Hội hoa xuân tại công viên 29/3 (Q.Thanh Khê, Tp.Đà Nẵng) rất đặc biệt bởi đây là dịp kỷ niệm 30 năm Hội hoa xuân kể từ năm 1983. Vào đêm 29 tết, Nhà hát Trưng Vương sẽ biểu diễn chương trình nghệ thuật đêm giao thừa tại phía đông cầu Sông Hàn từ 22 giờ đến 24 giờ.

Nhà hát tuồng Nguyễn Hiển Dĩnh tổ chức chương trình nghệ thuật truyền thống Chào xuân Quý Tỵ phục vụ khán giả. Vào mùng 1, 2, Nhà hát Trưng Vương sẽ tổ chức chương trình ca múa nhạc - trích đoạn cải lương với sự góp mặt của các nghệ sĩ tên tuổi như danh hài Bảo Quốc, Ưng Hoàng Phúc, Quách Ngọc Ngoan, Đông Nhi…

Các ngày mùng 4, 5, 6, chương trình xiếc tổng hợp do Liên đoàn Xiếc Việt Nam biểu diễn sẽ diễn ra tại Trung tâm văn hóa thành phố. Các bảo tàng cũng sẽ mở cửa phục vụ khách trong suốt dịp nghỉ tết.

Đường hoa Bạch Đằng diễn ra trong 8 ngày, từ 19 giờ ngày 7/02 (27 âm lịch) đến 22 giờ ngày 14/02 (mùng 5 âm lịch) năm nay sẽ trở thành tâm điểm thu hút khách đến thưởng thức trong dịp tết.

Hội An (Quảng Nam): Hội Tết Quý Tỵ dành hai ngày 6 và 7/02 (nhằm 26 và 27 tháng chạp Nhâm Thìn) tổ chức Ngày hội bánh tết vì người nghèo. Hội hoa xuân Quý Tỵ trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Nguyễn Huệ và Hoàng Diệu diễn ra từ ngày 4 - 9/02 (tức từ 24 - 29 tháng chạp).

Các hoạt động vui tết tập trung ở Vườn tượng An Hội bên sông Hoài. Tại đây, từ ngày 7/02 (27 tháng chạp) khai mạc cuộc thi hoa viên, thi câu đối (9/02), tiếng hót chim chào mào (16/02).

Đặc biệt, Hội đèn lồng lần 5 khai mạc trong đêm giao thừa. Năm nay Tp.Hội An tiếp tục bắn pháo hoa đón năm mới tại Vườn tượng An Hội và Quảng trường Sông Hoài…

Tp.Huế: Chương trình nghệ thuật lễ hội giao thừa diễn ra tại Quảng trường Ngọ Môn (Đại nội - Huế) từ 22 giờ ngày 92 đến 0 giờ 15 phút ngày 10/02. Bắn pháo hoa tại hai điểm Kỳ Đài (Tp.Huế) và thị trấn Sịa (H.Quảng Điền). Trung tâm vui xuân Huế cũng sẽ diễn ra tại 3 điểm: công viên Thương Bạc, Cung An Định và Trung tâm văn hóa thông tin tỉnh với các chương trình Hội hoa xuân (trình diễn hoa, cây cảnh), thư pháp, các trò chơi dân gian…

Ngoài ra còn có chợ phiên Quảng Ngạn (mùng 1, 3 tết), chợ quê ngày hội làng Vinh Mỹ (mùng 1 - 3); hội bài chòi tại cầu ngói Thanh Toàn (từ 29 tháng chạp đến mùng 5), hội bài chòi tại H.Phú Lộc (từ mùng 1 - 3), lễ hội cầu ngư và đua ghe tại thị trấn Lăng Cô (mùng 6 tết)…




Quảng Trị: Lễ hội chợ Đình Bích La (xã Triệu Đông, H.Triệu Phong) sẽ diễn ra đêm mùng 2, rạng sáng mùng 3; Lễ hội đua thuyền tại thị trấn Cửa Tùng (H.Vĩnh Linh), Hội cướp cù tại làng An Mỹ (xã Gio Mỹ, H.Gio Linh) vào mùng 4, Hội cướp cù tại làng Cẩm Phổ (xã Gio Mỹ, H.Gio Linh) mùng 7.

Quảng Ngãi: Các hoạt động diễn ra từ đêm 29 tháng chạp. Trong đó, tập trung ở 3 điểm chính là Tp.Quảng Ngãi, H.Trà Bồng và huyện đảo Lý Sơn với chương trình nghệ thuật Đêm hội giao thừa và bắn pháo hoa. Riêng huyện đảo Lý Sơn, đây là lần đầu tiên trong đêm giao thừa người dân trên quê hương đội hùng binh Hoàng Sa được thưởng thức màn pháo hoa tầm thấp trong khoảng thời gian 15 phút do Đội pháo hoa Đà Nẵng trình diễn.

*Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long*

Cần Thơ: Trụ sở UBND TP được mở cửa từ mùng 1 đến mùng 4 phục vụ khách du xuân trong ngoài nước đến tham quan, vui chơi, quay phim, chụp ảnh. Bên cạnh đó, Đường đèn nghệ thuật chạy dài 835 m hai chiều thuộc đại lộ Hòa Bình và 30/4 (Q.Ninh Kiều) với 2 sắc hoa chủ đạo là hoa mai, hoa đào.

Chương trình nghệ thuật khai diễn lúc 20 giờ ngày 9/02 (29 tết) tại công viên Lưu Hữu Phước (Q.Ninh Kiều). Tại đây, trong hai đêm mùng 2 và 3, các văn nghệ sĩ của Đoàn ca múa kịch Lưu Hữu Phước, Đoàn cải lương Tây Đô sẽ công diễn nhiều tiết mục đặc sắc phục vụ người xem, mùng 4 tết có chương trình của Đoàn nghệ thuật QK9.

An Giang: Tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp, thời lượng 15 phút tại Tp.Long Xuyên, TX.Châu Đốc (bắt đầu từ 21 giờ 30) và TX.Tân Châu (lúc 22 giờ 30) cùng chương trình tổng hợp múa lân - sư - rồng ở các địa phương.

Đồng Tháp: Bắn pháo hoa ở Tp.Cao Lãnh, TX.Sa Đéc, TX.Hồng Ngự và H.Tam Nông. Cầu truyền hình đón giao thừa sẽ tổ chức tại TX.Sa Đéc; lễ hội hoa xuân Sa Đéc (từ 25 tháng chạp đến mùng 3 Tết) quy tụ nhiều loài hoa kiểng và sẽ xác lập kỷ lục "lẵng hoa cúc mâm xôi" lớn nhất Việt Nam do các nghệ nhân Sa Đéc thực hiện với hơn 1.000 chậu hoa.

Cà Mau: Tại lễ hội đón giao thừa, Cà Mau sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa ở 6 địa điểm là Tp.Cà Mau, và các huyện: Thới Bình, Trần Văn Thời, Năm Căn, Ngọc Hiển, Đầm Dơi. Tại Khu tưởng niệm Bác Hồ (P.1) diễn ra nhiều hoạt động, phục vụ nhân dân đến dâng hương xuyên suốt trong những ngày tết. Trên 340 câu lạc bộ đờn ca tài tử, các đội văn nghệ quần chúng của huyện, xã tổ chức biểu diễn, sinh hoạt, giao lưu văn nghệ tại các điểm sinh hoạt văn hóa của các địa phương trong tỉnh...
_
Theo megafun_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Hội hoa xuân Hà Nội 2013*

Hội hoa xuân Hà Nội 2013 với chủ đề “Hội hoa - Chợ Tết tôn vinh làng nghề và hàng nông sản chất lượng cao” sẽ diễn ra từ ngày 30/1 đến 5/2 tại Trung tâm Triển lãm Văn hóa Nghệ thuật Việt Nam, số 2 Hoa Lư.

Hội hoa xuân do Bộ Văn hóa – Thể thao và Du lịch phối hợp với UBND Thành phố Hà Nội, Hội Nông dân Thành phố Hà Nội, Hội Văn nghệ dân gian Việt Nam, Hiệp hội Làng nghề Việt Nam tổ chức.

Hội hoa xuân Hà Nội 2013 với chủ đề “Hội hoa - Chợ Tết tôn vinh làng nghề và hàng nông sản chất lượng cao” nhằm tôn vinh nét đẹp văn hoá làng quê, làng nghề truyền thống của Thăng Long - Hà Nội và các tỉnh vùng đồng bằng sông Hồng, chào đón Năm Du lịch quốc gia đồng bằng sông Hồng - Hải Phòng 2013.


Đây cũng là cơ hội để các nghệ nhân làng nghề, các hộ nông dân, các doanh nghiệp về nông nghiệp nông thôn gặp gỡ, trao đổi kinh nghiệm, giới thiệu những sáng kiến trong lĩnh vực ngành nghề nông thôn; góp phần giới thiệu quảng bá, hoạt động xúc tiến thương mại trong các làng nghề và tổ chức Hội nông dân; thúc đẩy tiêu thụ hàng nông sản - sản phẩm của nông dân Hà Nội.

Năm nay, với chủ đề “Hội hoa - Chợ Tết tôn vinh làng nghề và hàng nông sản chất lượng cao”, hội xuân sẽ diễn ra với nhiều hoạt động phong phú như: triển lãm, nghệ thuật hoa -sinh vật cảnh, lễ hội truyền thống, giao lưu văn hóa nghệ thuật, ẩm thực, hội chợ hàng nông sản chất lượng cao và thủ công mỹ nghệ…

Đến với Hội hoa xuân Hà Nội 2013, du khách sẽ được thưởng lãm nhiều chậu hoa đẹp và có cơ hội lựa chọn các mặt hàng nông sản có chất lượng.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Ba phiên chợ đặc biệt dịp Tết tại Hà Nội*

*Dạo chơi vài phiên chợ để khám phá rất nhiều nét văn hóa và mặt hàng đặc sắc của đất Tràng An.

Chợ đồ cổ phố Hàng Mã*

Những người bán hàng tại chợ đồ cổ cũng chẳng nhớ phiên chợ bắt đầu từ khi nào, nhưng cứ khoảng 20 tháng Chạp hàng năm tới ngày 29, 30 Tết, chợ lại họp ngay trên vỉa hè, thậm chí lấn cả xuống lòng đường phố Hàng Mã.

Đúng như tên gọi, chợ bán toàn đổ cổ xưa, thật có mà "vàng thau lẫn lộn" cũng có. Quy mô chợ cũng chỉ khoảng 10-15 quầy hàng trải ngay xuống đất bày bán. Giá cả được hét lên trời với mấy cái bát sứt, cái lọ bị mẻ hay đồ thờ cũng nhuộm màu thời gian. Tuy nhiên, người ta đến chợ vẫn cứ nườm nượp như muốn tìm về một thời xa xưa.


Mua được đồ ở đây không dễ, phần vì quá đắt. Một chiếc bát sứ men lam cổ hay chiếc bát ngọc xanh cũ kỹ được hét giá vài trăm ngàn tới cả triệu đồng. Hay mấy đồng tiền xu hoen gỉ mà giá tới vài triệu... Nhưng vì giá trị thế, nên người muốn mua thật hay có tâm lý bị lừa, nên không mấy khi mua ngay tại quầy mà theo chủ hàng về nhà để còn được đảm bảo.

Nếu muốn chiêm ngưỡng một không gian cổ kính với những món đồ lạ mắt. Muốn hiểu thêm một thời đã lùi xa, bạn đừng bỏ qua phiên chợ cổ đặc trưng của Hà Nội dịp Tết này.

*Chợ phiên xứ Đoài*

Hà Nội mở rộng, du khách tới Hà Nội dịp Tết sẽ rất ngạc nhiên khi có những phiên chợ đậm chất thôn quê ngay giữa lòng Thủ Đô vẫn còn tồn tại. Chợ có cái tên rất dân dã: chợ Nủa - nằm tại xã Bình Phú (huyện Thạch Thất), cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 20 km.

Ngày nay, để đi tới chợ Nủa khá thuận tiện vì Đại lộ Thăng Long đã hoàn thành, bạn chỉ mất từ 20-30 phút phóng xe máy là có thể tới phiên chợ đậm chất thôn quê vùng đồng bằng Bắc bộ nằm giữa cánh đồng lúa, với những mái ngói lớp bằng cọ lụp xụp.


Chợ Nủa chẳng có cổng mà chỉ có một con đường đất nhỏ dẫn vào. Chợ vẫn duy trì cái lệ họp vào các ngày 2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27 âm lịch hàng tháng. Chợ Nủa là nơi mua bán của người dân nhiều xã như Hữu Bằng, Phú Ổ, Thạch Xá, Chàng Sơn, Canh Nậu, Cần Kiệm...

Điểm thu hút du khách nhất của phiên chợ Nủa chính là 2 phiên họp vào ngày 22 và 27 tháng Chạp. Đây là thời điểm người dân khắp vùng mang sản vật đẹp nhất, tốt nhất của mình để trao đổi mua bán. Không khí ở chợ những ngày này đem lại cho ta cảm giác thèm Tết đến kỳ lạ...

*Rộn ràng phiên chợ Bưởi*

Có tuổi đời khá lâu, chợ Bưởi dù nay đã "thay da đổi thịt" với diện mạo của một trung tâm thương mại nhưng mỗi tháng và cuối năm vẫn tồn tại những phiên chợ rất thú vị.

Đây là phiên chợ trong nội thành còn tồn tại tới ngày nay. Với các phiên họp chính ngày 4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29 âm lịch hằng tháng. Nét nổi bật của chợ Bưởi là nơi cung cấp các giống cây trồng, con giống, vật dụng nông nghiệp, sản vật làng nghề. Chợ Bưởi cũng trở thành nơi thăm thú của nhiều người rảnh rỗi, yêu chim thú, hoa cây cảnh ở khắp các nơi trong Hà Nội.


Vào những ngày Tết, chợ Bưởi tràn ngập sắc của muôn vàn loại hoa từ trên rừng tới đồng bằng tụ họp khoe sắc giữa Thủ Đô. Ngày trước, vào phiên chợ cuối cùng của năm là ngày 29 tháng Chạp âm lịch, chợ Bưởi còn bán các loại đại gia súc như trâu, bò, ngựa... Vì đây là dịp duy nhất trong năm thịt những con vật này.

Tuy nhiên, ngày nay, do sự mở rộng của thị trường nên phiên chợ bán đại gia súc không còn sôi động và đặc trưng như trước kia.

Một điểm đặc biệt, cây xi cổ thụ mà nay vẫn nằm sừng sững bên cạnh chợ Bưởi từng là nơi tập hợp của những chú trâu, bò, ngựa đứng thành từng đàn để người mua lựa chọn.

_Theo afamily_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*TRÁI TIM VIỆT NAM: Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ tết Quý Tỵ*

*Trái tim Việt Nam là chủ đề của đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ Tết Quý Tỵ 2013. Bao trùm lên tất cả là tư tưởng chủ đạo Lòng dân và thế nước, nhằm chuyển tải hình ảnh một dân tộc hiếu hòa và tôn vinh con người Việt Nam anh dũng.*


Dựa trên chủ đề tư tưởng đó, đơn vị tư vấn thiết kế đường hoa là Công ty TA Landscape Architecture thể hiện sự toàn vẹn lãnh thổ với các phân đoạn cách điệu 3 vùng miền của đất nước: núi rừng, đồng bằng và biển đảo.

Cụ thể, theo ông Trần Hùng Việt, Tổng giám đốc Tổng công ty du lịch Sài Gòn (Saigontourist - đơn vị thực hiện đường hoa từ ngày đầu), đường hoa chia thành 3 khu vực, gồm Xuân non cao (từ đường Lê Lợi đến Mạc Thị Bưởi), Xuân đồng bằng (từ đường Mạc Thị Bưởi đến Ngô Đức Kế) và Xuân biển đảo (từ đường Ngô Đức Kế đến Tôn Đức Thắng).


Như mọi năm, cánh cổng mở vào đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ tết 2013 là hình ảnh con giáp của năm - con rắn. Khu vực truyền thống của đường hoa là Vườn mai Bác Hồ, được thiết kế gắn với chủ đề Trái tim Việt Nam qua hình ảnh 54 cột hoa hình trái tim nối thành vòng tròn xung quanh tượng đài Bác.

Mỗi trái tim là một màu hoa, một dải vải hoa văn riêng biệt quấn trên nền trụ tre, tượng trưng cho sự đoàn kết thống nhất 54 dân tộc anh em.

Tết Quý Tỵ 2013 là dịp kỷ niệm 10 năm tổ chức sự kiện đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ, nên tại khu vực trung tâm đường hoa (bùng binh Đồng hồ) trưng bày mô hình thu nhỏ con giáp của cả 10 năm qua. Qua bùng binh Đồng hồ là khu vực cảnh quan vùng đồng bằng, với biểu tượng bông sen trong một hồ sen.

Nhưng có lẽ không gian được chờ đợi nhất là Xuân biển đảo. Khu vực trưng bày này tận dụng cảnh quan rộng rãi phía trước Kho bạc Nhà nước để thể hiện sự mênh mông, rộng lớn của biển đảo quê hương.


Mở đầu là đại cảnh mùa bội thu với hình ảnh chiếc thuyền gỗ mộc đang kéo lưới hoa đủ màu sắc. Những chiếc thuyền thúng đầy ắp hoa nằm dưới tán dừa mát mẻ bên bờ cát. Tiếp nối là những xóm chài, đồi ốc san hô...

Ông Trần Hùng Việt cho biết đường hoa cũng sẽ có nhiều kỷ lục được thiết lập, như sử dụng số lượng hoa nhiều nhất, số lượng tiểu cảnh nhiều nhất... Hiện tại, công tác chuẩn bị đang trong giai đoạn hoàn tất. Đường hoa sẽ khai mạc vào tối 27 tháng chạp và kết thúc vào 22 giờ mùng 4 tết (từ ngày 7- 13/2).

_Theo megafun_

----------


## Amp21

Tết này nhiều địa điểm đi chơi quá
mai phải rủ đứa bạn đi ra làng đào nhật tân chụp hình mới được

----------

